# 3 Save on Scent Sniffies worth trying.  (IMHO)



## JrVTG (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello all!

I write this because...I've fallen in love!  *giggles*  Nope, no studly man, just three fragrances that I never knew existed until I joined the realm of soap makers.  And as I didn't know about them before, I thought I might not be the only one.  Hence, I am here to recommend!

Firstly, I write as a consumer and hobbiest, not a professional seller.  So to help you know what kind of scents this customer would normally buy from you, this is me:

I like fresh scents, ozone-y scents, light florals, sometimes citrus scents - though I'm picky about those.  Powdery scents, sometimes light musks, a worshiper of sandalwood and occasionally a light pinch of vanilla.  Cottons and exotic florals I like for my home, but never on my body.

So if you have a customer with similar wants as mine, this might be of value to you.    And even if not, these are worth trying with Save on Scents' Sniffie Sample plan.

But the 3 fragrances I'd love to share with you are these:

*M by Mariah Carey*:  I received this sample and instantly fell in love, sinking into my chair a bit.  My next move was rushing off to my soap cabinet and apothecary to make a bar.  XD  This is a deeper scent to me, the musk bringing the scents from up and fresh and floral, to low dimmer lights, evenings and romance.  I would swear there was sandalwood was in this, but I'm dead wrong.  But this scent is very velvety, caressing as you wash with it.  I highly recommend this scent!



> Official Scent Description:  Notes: Warm Marshmallow Accord, Gardenia Petals, Tahitian Tiare Flower, Sheer Amber, Moroccan Incense. Style: Sensual. Glamorous. Confident.



*True Star Beyonce by Tommy Hilfiger*:  I never thought I would try this fragrance out, but this one was a fluke recommendation by Amazon, but I'm glad I went for it!  This is a light, fresh, floral that's friendly and inviting.  It's soft on the senses without being short on the scent.  The fragrance oil itself is a soft blue, so I colored the soap thusly, and it gained a new name for me.  I call this my "teal" soap.  *laughs*  Strange name, I'm sure, but teal is my favorite color, a very relaxing but happy shade to me, so hopefully that translation helps.  This one is definitely a keeper!



> Official Scent Description:  An alluring floral oriental fragrance that a beautiful blend of honeysuckle, with wheat grains. A unique scent that is fun and alluring. The scent contains contrasting florals as well as notes of toasted grains creating a caressing softness that is both warm and familiar.



*Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker:*  My latest one that I've found, hidden in a bundle of 9 other fragrances currently sitting in wait on my shelf.  (They didn't make the cut.  lol)  Lovely is described the best by it's name...simply lovely!  This is another of your light, sexy and confident florals, but yet a bit more.  After reading so many reviews of the actual perfume, most say the same thing:  OOB it doesn't smell as good as you've smelled on others, and perhaps even like want you'd want.  But wearing it 'Lovely' springs to life, mixing with your natural chemistry to create a fragrances that truly is something wonderful!  The fragrance oil from SOS did the exact same thing for me.  I didn't like the FO OOB, but I do love it once I start wearing it from the bath.  There are even many fragrance notes I thought I hated within it, but once on, it combines beautifully!  This is definitely one to try, and perhaps even sneak little samples to all of your customers to help them try it too!



> Official Scent Description:  Top notes of Bergamot, Lavender, Apple Martini.  Middle notes of Patchouli, Paperwhites, Creamy Orchid.  Bottom Notes of Cedarwood, White Amber, Sultry Woods, Musk



I hope all of these weren't too long. I tend to let my writing carry me away, lol.  But I share my experiences with good fragrances in hopes that if you have a customer similar to myself you'll be able to match them with fragrances the same.  Meaning, these are three scents that I would come back for again and again, just as I'll be purchasing these FO's for myself to make and remake.    I hope this has helped, and as always, feel free to comment!

Best Wishes,
Jr. VTG


----------



## judymoody (Apr 10, 2011)

I really appreciated the detail.  Reviews that say "I loved it!" or "So yummy" aren't really helpful for me.  Glad you found some fragrances that worked for you.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 12, 2011)

I caved in, bought 5 sniffies, alien, angel, the one(mens), fuzzy navel, dark chocolate.
They are good size samples and very strong, the alien I didnt like so much, but only had to use less than 1/2 a dram to scent a lotion. The choclate is very nice, smells like the real stuff, angel is very nice, although I think I like ngs better, "the one "is a awesome mens scent, I will be buying more of that one! The fuzzy navel is very orangy and so good you want to eat or drink it. I think I will be buying some with this company, I was impressed.


----------

